# Out of my window.



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There were 10 all together and then these two broke off from the rest to have a little game, if it was serious I don´t think I would have distracted them so easily.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's a pretty good video for handheld Gertrude, what model is it again?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, brilliant Jan. We see the same about 150m away but I don't posses a camera anything like the quality of yours.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

She did tell me a while ago and I meant to look one up but I never got around to it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s a Panasonic HDC-TM900 we bought not long after coming here so its about 2008 it was expensive then, don´t know what they´d cost now, probably peanuts.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gives me a potential headache just watching it, great shots. 

Obviously males though, aggressive and expert reversing. :- )

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> Gives me a potential headache just watching it, great shots.
> 
> Obviously males though, aggressive and expert reversing. :- ) :grin2:
> 
> Terry


Watch it, it wasn´t me that backed into our shed roof.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still not that cheap, £275 was the best I found on a quick look, and more than I'd want to pay as it's likely live in the van and may only get used once a year, has great reviews.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Still not that cheap, £275 was the best I found on a quick look, and more than I'd want to pay as it's likely live in the van and may only get used once a year, has great reviews.


This cost almost 4 x that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> This cost almost 4 x that.


yes, 12 years ago, held it's value very well.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is what I found out of another window when I got back from our walk this morning, more coming this afternoon to fill the void the tree trunks and roots left.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Job done*


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Out of interest, where does he take them and what will do with them Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Out of interest, where does he take them and what will do with them Jan?


Usually my cuttings are taken to the farm pile, but these roots went in the opposite direction, I am not sure where he took them, but maybe down to the end of the road eher they will be building the Easter fire fore the village. I'll check next time I pass if I don't see Mario first. 
I didn't know roots had such a strong pungent smell.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A garden design person told us that you can get wild flower mixes that don't grow too tall and can be left, without mowing (!), for much longer than grass can. We are going to look into them for a good part of our garden. At first we thought about the time and effort but now we have to think about fuel for the ride on too  I still think a pony would be better.................


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

First thing we did when we moved here was to sprinkle wild flower seeds everywhere, most seem to have been eaten by wildlife but some still come up and the bees really love them so I am constantly rescuing them from the conservatory as they seem to like to come in all the time, even massive bumblebees get in somehow.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don´t really have a garden it´s more like an extension from the fields and thats quite enough for me to cope with and anyone else to keep tidy while I´m away. 
Maybe when I´m not able to get around much anymore I´ll get some Boxes off the ground to have flowers and herbs in 
Like these, with real mother earth in.
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf...ZMSCY0QjJkEegQICRAC&biw=1916&bih=1102&dpr=2.2


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My first 2 Goldfinches flew in this morning.

An abysmal photo, but better than zooming in with the Handy/mobile phone.
2 gold finches 2 green, the green are here most of the year.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ours came back last week so Liz has filled the niger feeder for them.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I haven't seen any pheasants out of our back window for yonks but they are around as I can hear the male calling from before sun rise.

Shame really as I'm partial to a bit of pheasant.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife likes window boxes of plants any time of the year. It's bluddy 3c outside so she opens the window wide to do some dead heading on the coldest day of the year from inside allowing the lounge to drop several degrees. Daft or wot?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well this is one advantage of going gay Ray, you don't have to live with silly wimmins.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have been told, Kev, that wildflowers don't like "good" soil. They prefer poor soil.

Goldfinches visit us all year round. Well, they did, until new neighbours dug up our wildlife friendly garden and pruned everything to within an inch of its life. I must get round to getting the bird feeders out. Our Goldfinches have been trained to eat sunflower hearts 

Don't talk to me about flippin' pheasants! They drive poor Georgia nuts with their calling and strutting. Don't they know she is a, pheasant flushing, nutty Spanner?! Which reminds me of -


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> We have been told, Kev, that wildflowers don't like "good" soil. They prefer poor soil.


One year Hans thought he would give the lupin we had a treat with well rotted horse manure and killed them, they don´t like it he was told afterwards.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

patp said:


> We have been told, Kev, that wildflowers don't like "good" soil. They prefer poor soil.


Yes - I became aware of this when I lived in Shropshire and fell in love with the wild orchids which were the yearly highlights of my daily dog walks. We also had 100s in our garden but when gifted to friends they never survived their move. They only grew in neglected spots and never where there had been any cultivation. I believe the orchids are also dependent on a special fungus.

https://orchids.pastcaring.com/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> We have been told, Kev, that wildflowers don't like "good" soil. They prefer poor soil.
> 
> Goldfinches visit us all year round. Well, they did, until new neighbours dug up our wildlife friendly garden and pruned everything to within an inch of its life. I must get round to getting the bird feeders out. Our Goldfinches have been trained to eat sunflower hearts
> 
> Don't talk to me about flippin' pheasants! They drive poor Georgia nuts with their calling and strutting. Don't they know she is a, pheasant flushing, nutty Spanner?! Which reminds me of -


When my son was young I remember telling about going pheasant plucking with my friend Betty Swollocks. I did spin a tale or two about it >

Mrs GMJ was not impressed though I can tell you!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

patp said:


> A garden design person told us that you can get wild flower mixes that don't grow too tall and can be left, without mowing (!), for much longer than grass can. We are going to look into them for a good part of our garden. At first we thought about the time and effort but now we have to think about fuel for the ride on too  I still think a pony would be better.................


That's good in theory, but the weeds will outgrow them. Also wild flowers thrive on poor soils and do very badly otherwise.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s when you find the pleasant Pheasants it gets tricky.:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> We have been told, Kev, that wildflowers don't like "good" soil. They prefer poor soil.


Apparently you should also include yellow rattle in the mix - it does something organic to improve the chances of the rest of the seeds flowering.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Definitely need rattle, it's a parasite of grass and keeps it in check and ensures bare patches for seeds to fall. It is bit fussy to introduce, no good sowing with the rest of the wild flower seeds in early spring. It needs a prolonged cold spell on the grown, sow fresh at end of summer early autumn failing that pop into the fridge on some damp sand for at least 6 weeks. Alternatively you can buy plugs in Spring (attached to their own grass plant) they are pricey though if you buy by the dozen or gross.

If it takes on your patch as an annual cutting at the right time hopefully will mean you have it for good. It doesn't like shade though.

As important as the wild flowers (get the ones best suited to your soil type clay/chalk/sandy/damp etc.) the mixture of grasses are as important. Lawn types don't do well you can get traditional meadow mixes these days I put one down last week that included 10 different varieties that grow well with wild flowers including the magnificent Timothy grass.


----------

